# Cheapest way to ship a snowboard?



## coloradodirtbag

Went to USPS and was able to ship both for under $100. Still a fuckin rip off, how do you guys get away shipping these boards for $20-30?


----------



## f00bar

I think businesses get a cheaper rate. General public gets fleeced.


----------



## phillyphan

f00bar said:


> I think businesses get a cheaper rate. General public gets fleeced.


This is absolutely correct. Businesses get a way better rate because they ship so many packages per day. At my office we ship stuff FedEx and UPS all the time and we can ship things for around $7 while if I took it to the post office or the UPS store itself it would cost over 3x that.


----------



## MrEgg

in the UK there are many companies who's business is to resell business rates shipping.


----------



## david_z

USPS is the lowest price about 99% of the time unless you have a corporate rate. Use the Click-n-Ship on their website, I forget the exact details but they don't always show you the cheapest option, you have to expand all options. Pay for & print your label at home.

Rates among all the big carriers have been increasing, sometimes without warning or reason, for at least a year or more now. And there are a lot of factors -- obviously, if you're shipping from Maine to California, it will be more expensive than if you're shipping from Michigan to New Jersey. But even within geographical regions, there are surcharges sometimes for extra-rural regions.

Generally, I feel like within-region is $30 or less, while cross-country is now approaching $45 or $50.

Package weight and dimensions are also key. When I do my mailing labels, I always say it's 9 lbs or 10 lbs. The price is usually the same, and nobody ever gives me shit about it. Dimensions are really important though, as it's an "oversized" item, so they go by total package dimension. It's important to keep the length < 60" if possible which is usually doable except on the longest snowboards like 165cm+

The important thing is to "burrito wrap" the board. don't put it in a box that's like 10" x 10" x 65", you'll pay through the nose for that. Go to Home Depot or wherever, buy ONE medium size moving box, for like $2.50. Take it home, break it down along the seams, and then wrap the board like a burrito. A thin layer of foam or bubble wrap is recommended also, especially around the nose & tail. The idea is that you end up with a "box" that is maybe 2" in height, barely wider and barely longer than the board. Keep the package dimensions as small as possible.

When I do the USPS Click-n-Ship, I always say "9 lbs, and the dimensions are 60 x 3 x 12". Sometimes they re-measure it or weigh it at the post office but usually, if you're in the ballpark they'll let it slide.


----------



## david_z

I've heard people recently using BikeFlights.com to ship snowboards also, but I haven't tried it. It is, as you might've guessed, a reseller that specializes in shipping bicycles. 

Also worth noting: If you are sending to Canada or otherwise internationally, ONLY USE USPS. UPS and FedEx require an extra shitload of paperwork and customs declarations, etc. and aside from being a pain in the ass, it feels like you're just setting yourself up for perjury.

Mark value as nominal $50 or $100 to minimize the chance of extra duties being levied at Customs. Problem with this is that if you're sending a $300 board and it gets lost or damaged, they'll only cover the insured amount, so it's a (small) gamble, but I've seen people have to pay $100 in border taxes to receive a $300 snowboard, so, it seems worth it to gamble on the value declaration.

Make sure the buyer knows that he/she is responsible if there are extra fees resulting from valuing the board properly.


----------



## sharkedout

*bindings?*

take your bindings off and pack them with your luggage.


----------



## fraxmental

Now, we just teleport


----------



## ridethecliche

FYI

UPS often has some shipping discounts online. I shipped a few things last week at 20-40% off when I did everything online and printed the label before just dropping it off.


----------



## buckchoi

I'm from Canada and had to RMA a board in the states recently. Shipped from WA to Oregon and it cost me $14, it was at those parcel pick up places and they used USPS. I was surprised it only came to $14. thought it was gonna be $30.


----------



## Craig64

I've bought and sold a few boards in Australia and you can post them around for like $Au32-41 ($US21-29). This is with a up to 10kg weight with a packing size of 165x30x10cm (boxed/bubble wrapped inside with no bindings) for over a 1000km send. I also bought a board/bindings and it come bubble wrapped in gig bag for same rate. You can play around with the weights and sizes and see if there is any movement in price. 10kg (20lbs) would be 2 boards without bindings easy. This is Australia where everything is more expensive than the USA. I use my brother's business ABN sometimes and you are able to use cheaper rates though some couriers but the above prices are what you can as the general public use. Shipping a snowboard overseas, that would be too expensive for us in Australia without a business contract. They won't be that strict on checking the weights/size as it's all handled through courier workers who don't really give a shit. I have them all boxed and courier docket applied and they just scan and throw it in the van and off they go. Time is money for these guys as they only get like a $1-$1.50 per parcel.


----------



## timmytard

f00bar said:


> I think businesses get a cheaper rate. General public gets fleeced.



I have a business account with Canada post.
Boards are usually around $50-$70 bucks to ship to the states for me
My discount saves me about $2-$3 dollars

Businesses Get fucked in the ass as well:crying: 

The price of gas has skyrocketed as of late, so the cost of shipping has gone way up

They used to be about $40-$50.


A lot of it is just the chic in the post office with the measuring tape.
They calculate the price by volume so Height X Width X Length

Height is the real killer if the chic measures at the end of the snowboard, from the ground up to where the top of the curved nose or tail is.
Some boards have quite an upturned nose & tail.
So the measurement is sometimes 15cm with it wrapped in cardboard.

I argue with them when they measure the height like that.
If they don't/won't measure it from the center of the board I won't ship it right then.

My argument is that if they are going to stack things on top of it, they don't stack it at the ends, they put things in the center of the board where its flat.
A snowboard is only 2cm thick @ the very most.
Not 15cm thick


If you don't like the price, go back when someone else is working.
Get them to measure it differently.


Today I'm shipping a Skunk Ape 169 to one guy 
& 3 Jamie Lynn decks tightly wrapped in one package, to another dude
I'm hoping the 3 pack isn't insane, the online quote machine says it'll around $70.

Using all the same numbers the price jumps @ 20lbs.
It'll be close


TT


----------



## Craig64

timmytard said:


> I have a business account with Canada post.
> Boards are usually around $50-$70 bucks to ship to the states for me
> My discount saves me about $2-$3 dollars
> 
> Businesses Get fucked in the ass as well:crying:
> 
> The price of gas has skyrocketed as of late, so the cost of shipping has gone way up
> 
> They used to be about $40-$50.
> 
> 
> A lot of it is just the chic in the post office with the measuring tape.
> They calculate the price by volume so Height X Width X Length
> 
> Height is the real killer if the chic measures at the end of the snowboard, from the ground up to where the top of the curved nose or tail is.
> Some boards have quite an upturned nose & tail.
> So the measurement is sometimes 15cm with it wrapped in cardboard.
> 
> I argue with them when they measure the height like that.
> If they don't/won't measure it from the center of the board I won't ship it right then.
> 
> My argument is that if they are going to stack things on top of it, they don't stack it at the ends, they put things in the center of the board where its flat.
> A snowboard is only 2cm thick @ the very most.
> Not 15cm thick
> 
> 
> If you don't like the price, go back when someone else is working.
> Get them to measure it differently.
> 
> 
> Today I'm shipping a Skunk Ape 169 to one guy
> & 3 Jamie Lynn decks tightly wrapped in one package, to another dude
> I'm hoping the 3 pack isn't insane, the online quote machine says it'll around $70.
> 
> Using all the same numbers the price jumps @ 20lbs.
> It'll be close
> 
> 
> TT


Our Australia Post won't ship items over 105cm in length so you have to go through a courier which is heaps cheaper anyway. You put your own measurements in when calculating the cost, pay and then print the courier docket. It's a bit of an honesty scheme to a certain degree


----------



## Triple8Sol

@david_z did a great job of laying it all out here: http://www.agnarchy.com/burrito-wrap-pack-ship-snowboard/


----------



## timmytard

Triple8Sol said:


> @david_z did a great job of laying it all out here: http://www.agnarchy.com/burrito-wrap-pack-ship-snowboard/


I'm the burrito king haha

The one thing you should be aware of is.

Sure you can put the value @ a low $$$$ amount, which I always do.

Until one of my recent burritos vanished into thin air:surprise:
Yup that's right.

I shipped 2 snowboards together in one burrito, destined for New Jersey.
They made it out of Canada, & made it all the way to San Francisco.

Then POOF, vanished.:surprise:

A YES 420 Powder Hull & a Jones Mtn Twin.

I put the value @ $29 bucks, that's what I always put it @.
And opted for no insurance.
(I traded someone once in AK. He put $600 dollars insurance on a brand new Chairman.
When it showed up the post man wanted me to pay the tax on $600USD) 
Which was pretty shitty considering it was a straight up trade for a Skunk Ape.

I've contacted Canada post & they gave me a ticket number to try & resolve/find it.
Their solution was send me a check for $90.01
Yeah that doesn't really cut it though.

Contacted USPS & they said they couldn't help me, that I had to start an inquiry with Canada Post & Canada Post would contact them & ask them to do what I was asking them to do while I was talking to them on the phone.

Haven't heard shit back yet.
Thanks USPS for loosing my package.

I feel bad for the guy that dropped $1,000 usd.
Not my fault, but @ least he got the other package

I actually sent 2 packages from the same post office @ the same time.
The other one containing 2 pairs of Union bindings & a pair of Freeballers did show up though.

TT


----------



## david_z

yep that's the gamble if the buyer doesn't want to pay the extra $5-15 for insurance, if it's lost or stolen or damaged in transit, the buyer is pretty much fucked for any recourse.


----------



## LegendHairy

coloradodirtbag said:


> I need to ship two boards, earlier today I packaged them up in snowboard boxes and took them to UPS. Asked for UPS Ground in the lower 48 with tracking and they wanted $150 for both. Who can ship this for cheaper?


I know this is an old thread but a big brain move is to sell it to yourself on ebay and then buy and print a shipping label from ebay for the correct weight and dimensions for a discount. Also just printing the label online like others have said is better than nothing. Ship the board separate from boots and bindings. Package board tight in cardboard with extra cardboard covering the rails and tips. If you can cover the top of the board in foam or carboard to keep tips from flexing that is best.


----------



## ridethecliche

LegendHairy said:


> *I know this is an old thread but a big brain move is to sell it to yourself on ebay and then buy and print a shipping label from ebay for the correct weight and dimensions for a discount.* Also just printing the label online like others have said is better than nothing. Ship the board separate from boots and bindings. Package board tight in cardboard with extra cardboard covering the rails and tips. If you can cover the top of the board in foam or carboard to keep tips from flexing that is best.


This is absolutely bonkers. You realize you're still going to be out ebay fees, right?

Just use pirateship. There's no need to do something so ridiculous.


----------



## phillyphan

ridethecliche said:


> This is absolutely bonkers. You realize you're still going to be out ebay fees, right?
> 
> Just use pirateship. There's no need to do something so ridiculous.


Yea that was my thought. Ebay will take 10% and then PayPal will take 3%.


----------

